# Simple Photo-Zoom javascript called PZ3



## dgu56 (Jun 7, 2009)

About a month ago I posted about a simple rollover javascript for websites. There seemed to be a lot of interest about it, so I wanted to post again about another script I found.

It's called PZ3, and I used it to make rollover ZOOM photos on my t-shirt site. It works very well, and is simple to set up. Everybody here on this forum knows how critical it is to get good pictures on a website about shirts, so it's worth looking into. What makes it simple is that you only need one picture to upload, instead of the usual thumbnail and full-size combination pair. It is pure CSS, which makes it fantastic to use, by the way. (I had earlier called it javascript, but this is wrong. Which kinda shows how easy it is to use, because if a guy like me can use it-who admittedly is not very good with code-, then anybody can use it).

The developer is Scott Kimler, and he runs a monster blog out of Vancouver Island, Canada. Just do a search for PZ3 and you'll find him. (or use randsco.com). The script is free, but if you use it commercially a donation is asked for. I wrote him about it and he suggested $25.00, which I was glad to pay. Another script I was thinking of buying cost over $90.00, so $25.00 was a bargain. Plus the other script was javascript, very long and complicated, and Scott's is pure CSS and simple.

Feel free to visit my site at greenmantshirts.com and see what I've done with it so far. (see the "Black Leaves" and "Grow Love Forever" plus the "Green-Eyed Tiger" designs).

Anyway, if any questions about how I'm using it feel free to ask.

Dave Urban
Organic t shirts -Green Man T Shirts


----------

